#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Красивые изображения Будды

## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa



----------

Add (05.02.2009), Aion (31.01.2009), AlekseyE (19.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.05.2009), Pema Sonam (01.02.2009), Sesin (31.01.2009), Song Goku (14.02.2009), Val_mir (02.02.2009), Zom (20.05.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.01.2009), Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009), Бато (19.05.2009), Вова Л. (19.05.2009), Доржик (28.03.2010), Рюдзи (19.05.2009), Сергей А (24.09.2009), Тарасова (28.05.2009), Юдж (05.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa



----------

AlekseyE (19.05.2009), Bagira (27.08.2009), Bob (19.05.2009), Kunkhyab (08.06.2009), Morris Allan (29.08.2009), Pema Sonam (19.05.2009), Zom (20.05.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.05.2009), Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009), Бато (19.05.2009), Дролма Церинг (19.05.2009), Иргит (26.03.2010), Кумо (20.05.2009), Сергей А (24.09.2009), Тарасова (28.05.2009), Юдж (19.05.2009)

----------


## Denli

Чье авторство известно? Есть ли в большем разрешении? Есть ли копирайт? Можно ли использовать для оформления детской книжки?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Чье авторство известно? Есть ли в большем разрешении? Есть ли копирайт? Можно ли использовать для оформления детской книжки?


Это максимальный размер найденных изображений. Про авторство можете спросить тут, откуда большая часть материала.

----------


## Джек



----------

AlekseyE (20.05.2009), Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009), Кумо (20.05.2009)

----------


## Бо



----------

AlekseyE (20.05.2009), Bagira (27.08.2009), Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009), Сергей А (25.09.2009), Тарасова (28.05.2009)

----------


## Рюдзи



----------

AlekseyE (20.05.2009), Bagira (27.08.2009), Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009), Кумо (20.05.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

Фреска мне понравилась. Видимо древнее изображение. А новые - не очень. Выполнены в какой то эстетике брошюр свидетелей Иеговы. Имхо, конечно.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Фреска мне понравилась. Видимо древнее изображение. А новые - не очень. Выполнены в какой то эстетике брошюр свидетелей Иеговы. Имхо, конечно.


Имхо, скорее индийский стиль. Они любят своего Кришну и прочих так рисовать. Но, по-моему, все равно красиво  :Smilie: .

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

так и есть. женоподобный какой то. ресницы длинные. Я Совершенномудрого иначе представляю.

----------

Homa Brut (21.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> так и есть. женоподобный какой то. ресницы длинные.


Это канон изобразительный буддийский такой. 32 великих признака.

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Это канон изобразительный буддийский такой. 32 великих признака.


читал я этот какон. руки до колен 40 зубов перепонки между пальцами но больше всего смеялся что член как у жеребца. прям простите мутант какой то, а не Будда Татхагата.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:    так что чего то в этот канон не верится мне.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Нирманакая это не абсолютный уровень. и не приписывай Будду к гермафродитам

----------

Homa Brut (21.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Я не приписываю Его к гермафродитам, я не про это написал. И кстати канон этот не иконографический, это написано в сутрах и шастрах, (см., например, "Сутру неисчислимых смыслов" или "Лаккхана Сутту").

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Я не приписываю Его к гермафродитам, я не про это написал. И кстати канон этот не иконографический, это написано в сутрах и шастрах, (см., например, "Сутру неисчислимых смыслов" или "Лаккхана Сутту").


если не в напряг приведите где в каком месте именно говорят что в Будде гармонично сочетается мужское и женское начало.  

конечно я верю вам но вы могли и ошибиться. опять же это может быть уловкой. согласитесь что существо полностью выглядевшее так как описывают уже или овсе не человек. лично я точно бы или за инопланетянина или за мутанта принял

пс.
простите за несколько грубый ответ в предыдущем посте.

----------


## Bob

Нет не в напряг, про мужское и женское начало это было в руководстве по тибетской тханкописи, обьясняющее значение всех изображаемых элементов и соответственно разьяснялись 32 признака Великого Человека. Возможно автор текста несколько вольно интерпритировал насчёт мужского и женского начала, допускаю такую возможность потому чтот не знаю на какой текст оприался автор. В приведённый мною сутрах (уж им-то надеюсь Вы доверяете, насчёт "гармоничного мужского и женского начала" я признатся ничего не встречал, там лишь говорится какое тело было у Победоносного. Также следует отметить что 32 главных и 80 второстепенных телесных признака являются (в Тибетском буддизме по крайней мере за другие направления отвечать не берусь) вроде бы признаками не только Будды, но и Чакравартина, считается что тот кто обладает такими признаками может стать либо Буддой либо соответственно Чакравартином (если ошибся да поправят меня более сведующие в этом вопросе). Просто проблема возникает из-за сильных различий в школах буддизма. :Embarrassment:

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Aion (08.06.2009), Тарасова (28.05.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Нет не в напряг, про мужское и женское начало это было в руководстве по тибетской тханкописи, обьясняющее значение всех изображаемых элементов и соответственно разьяснялись 32 признака Великого Человека. Возможно автор текста несколько вольно интерпритировал насчёт мужского и женского начала, допускаю такую возможность потому чтот не знаю на какой текст оприался автор. В приведённый мною сутрах (уж им-то надеюсь Вы доверяете, насчёт "гармоничного мужского и женского начала" я признатся ничего не встречал, там лишь говорится какое тело было у Победоносного. Также следует отметить что 32 главных и 80 второстепенных телесных признака являются (в Тибетском буддизме по крайней мере за другие направления отвечать не берусь) вроде бы признаками не только Будды, но и Чакравартина, считается что тот кто обладает такими признаками может стать либо Буддой либо соответственно Чакравартином (если ошибся да поправят меня более сведующие в этом вопросе). Просто проблема возникает из-за сильных различий в школах буддизма.


а давай наших Тхеравадинских братьев спросим. Они в этих тонкостях 100 очков фору дадут нам обоим.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

AlekseyE (27.05.2009), Тарасова (28.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa



----------

AlekseyE (27.05.2009), Bob (27.05.2009), Joy (28.06.2010), Pema Sonam (08.06.2009), Вова Л. (27.05.2009), Кумо (27.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa



----------

AlekseyE (27.05.2009), Bob (27.05.2009), Joy (28.06.2010), Вова Л. (27.05.2009), Кумо (27.05.2009), Рюдзи (27.05.2009)

----------


## Kunkhyab

> читал я этот какон. руки до колен 40 зубов перепонки между пальцами но больше всего смеялся что член как у жеребца. прям простите мутант какой то, а не Будда Татхагата.    так что чего то в этот канон не верится мне.


Дело Ваше, разумеется, но факт остаётся фактом - в Каноне Тело Татхагаты описывается именно так. Из этого описания (32 великих и 80 малых признаков), к слову, тибетские Учителя (Кагью) выводят очень даже нетривиальные и необходимые и в практике и в познании положения. А вот насмехание над Телом Татхагаты не приветствуется. Мягко говоря.

Насчёт женских и мужских начал - никогда не слышал такого от Учителей и не читал в текстах тоже. Что это, интересно, можно назвать "началом"? Сущность? Так ведь в Дхарме она отрицается с самого начала.

Нью Эйдж?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья, ветка не полемическая.

----------


## Kunkhyab

Может и не такое красивое (дело вкуса), зато достаточно древнее

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.06.2009), Joy (28.06.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.06.2009), Tiop (30.06.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> А вот насмехание над Телом Татхагаты не приветствуется. Мягко говоря.


Я насмехаюсь??????  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  да чтоб мне 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 кальп гореть в аду нарака.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Kunkhyab

> Я насмехаюсь??????  да чтоб мне 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 кальп гореть в аду нарака.


Значит я Вас неверно понял. Надеюсь, Вы простите мне мою бестолковость.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Значит я Вас неверно понял. Надеюсь, Вы простите мне мою бестолковость.


Что Вы что Вы :EEK!:  это Вы меня прстите что я недостаточно ясно выражал свои мысли. Просто меня приводит в большое смущение и замешательство эти описания.

----------


## Kunkhyab

> меня приводит в большое смущение и замешательство эти описания.


Но ведь у нас с Вами нет других возможностей познакомиться с Учением Будд. У нас - в нашем мире - есть Учителя, тексты и Сангха. А если бы ничего этого не было? Что тогда?

Прошу прощения у модераторов, я доставляю вам лишние хлопоты, и от темы отклоняюсь, понимаю, но всё же надеюсь на Ваши благосклонность и понимание.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Вы однозначно правы!  да и если дело на то пошло какая разница как выглядел Татхагата. Главное что есть Учение и оно действует.

----------

Pema Sonam (09.06.2009)

----------


## Бо



----------

Pema Sonam (29.06.2009)

----------


## Bob



----------

AlekseyE (26.09.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (27.08.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.08.2009), Pema Sonam (27.08.2009), Val_mir (03.09.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.08.2009), Александр С (26.09.2009), Артемида (10.09.2009), Вова Л. (26.08.2009), Джек (29.08.2009), Кумо (26.08.2009), Сергей А (25.09.2009)

----------


## Bob



----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (27.08.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.08.2009), Артемида (10.09.2009), Вова Л. (27.08.2009), Кумо (27.08.2009), Сергей А (25.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (29.08.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy



----------

Pema Sonam (28.08.2009), Sengel (04.09.2009), Song Goku (28.08.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.08.2009), Артемида (10.09.2009), Кумо (28.08.2009)

----------


## Bob



----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (29.08.2009), Pema Sonam (13.11.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.08.2009), Кумо (30.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (29.08.2009)

----------


## Sche

Может быть, кто-нибудь знает какое изображение (рисунок, фреска, скульптура) Будды является самым древним, из сохранившихся?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Может быть, кто-нибудь знает какое изображение (рисунок, фреска, скульптура) Будды является самым древним, из сохранившихся?


Не знаю, как на счет самого старого, но вот одни из самых древних изображений - 2-1 век до н.э. - Индра и Брахма просят Будду давать учение.

----------

Pema Sonam (08.09.2009), Sche (08.09.2009)

----------


## Aion

Отсутствие изображений Будды в раннем буддийском искусстве

----------

Sche (09.09.2009), Вова Л. (08.09.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Тут хорошая подборка.

----------

Bob (25.09.2009), Кумо (13.11.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Ripley

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Пожалуйста, не засоряйте тему.

----------

Bob (27.10.2009), Кумо (13.11.2009)

----------


## Bob



----------

Pema Sonam (13.11.2009), Кумо (13.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.11.2009)

----------


## Иргит

http://dharma.tuva.ru/filesandinfo/gallery/tanki/ Подборка буддийских изображений c описанием

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhabrot (:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Нефритовый Будда

----------

Bob (31.07.2012)

----------

